# Bay County STUD!!!



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Bay County trailer trash checkin in with a BBD killed in front of the hounds :thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

N*i*c*e!!!
FL BUCK REGISTRY MATERIAL RIGHT THERE - SOLID 120"!!


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Stud, man I miss running dogs!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Dang! Awesome deer!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

according to some of the PFF biologists that say big bucks dont exist down here..so this has to be photoshopped right? hahahaha awesome deer!!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> according to some of the PFF biologists that say big bucks dont exist down here..so this has to be photoshopped right? hahahaha awesome deer!!!


 Ur right about that!!! This deer was killed within 7 miles of the beach :thumbsup:


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:

thats a nice one!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats! Was that down by Steelfield?


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

hsiF deR said:


> Congrats! Was that down by Steelfield?


no, southeast of steelfield


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Scruggspc said:


> Nice


 Not bad for the Bay Co Meth Team Scruggs :thumbsup:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> Not bad for the Bay Co Meth Team Scruggs :thumbsup:


Lol nice buck


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome Buck right there; thanks for sharing. 
Clearly a lifetime memory IMHO.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

What a monster for FL! Great buck! Those pups did good


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Stud muffin*

Jello....., taxidermist ?


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Very nice indeed. If you get an age on that I would be curious to know. We have some really good bucks in and around the beach area. A pastor friend of mine hunts in a club very near the beach and he has some great deer on camera. Awesome deer!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

nastukey said:


> Very nice indeed. If you get an age on that I would be curious to know. We have some really good bucks in and around the beach area. A pastor friend of mine hunts in a club very near the beach and he has some great deer on camera. Awesome deer!!


South of intercoastal? I almost positive I hunted with him last year. Drives a gold f150?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> Not bad for the Bay Co Meth Team Scruggs :thumbsup:


Yea not bad those hounds only run bucks like that when they sleep in the trailer next to our seven kids.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> no, southeast of steelfield


10-4.....his is clearly photo shop! No big deer in bay county. :thumbup:



Scruggspc said:


> Yea not bad those hounds only run bucks like that when they sleep in the trailer next to our seven kids.


Roll tide!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats on a great FL buck..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap that is a great un!!!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

He wasnt on the south side Harris. Ill tell u next time we have a trailer park party


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

steam plant?.....................


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Panhandle is making a name for itself...fine buck!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I would least smile in a pic with a buck like that. Congratulations. He is a stud.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow. What a bruiser!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Scruggspc said:


> South of intercoastal? I almost positive I hunted with him last year. Drives a gold f150?


 If it is the same guy he preaches at Bear Creek Assembly of God.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Scruggspc said:


> South of intercoastal? I almost positive I hunted with him last year. Drives a gold f150?


I thought he told me it was right off of 79 not to far north of the intersection at 98


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish I could dog hunt. I wouldn't have to worry about stinky clothes, farting in the woods, waking up early, brushing my teeth (ever), enjoying peace and quiet, being literate, having sportsmanship, or really any hunting skills whatsoever. Man that would be awesome!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Is he married to Joey Miles daughter ?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JCW said:


> I wish I could dog hunt. I wouldn't have to worry about stinky clothes, farting in the woods, waking up early, brushing my teeth (ever), enjoying peace and quiet, being literate, having sportsmanship, or really any hunting skills whatsoever. Man that would be awesome!


That's awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

John B. said:


> That's awesome. Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Haha......I thought so too, but unfortunately I can't take credit for it. I sent the link to this thread to a buddy and that was his response. Too good not to cut, paste, and share. 

Nice buck by the way.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

bchadcherry said:


> I would least smile in a pic with a buck like that. Congratulations. He is a stud.


 That's what I was thinking, I'd be like:clap:



JCW said:


> I wish I could dog hunt. I wouldn't have to worry about stinky clothes, farting in the woods, waking up early, brushing my teeth (ever), enjoying peace and quiet, being literate, having sportsmanship, or really any hunting skills whatsoever. Man that would be awesome!


That's about how I feel about running dogs, but I was raised in a place where you went to jail for using buck shot or running dogs. Well, you didn't have a dog that ran deer because your neighbor shot it.

Real nice buck tho, congrats!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

nastukey said:


> I thought he told me it was right off of 79 not to far north of the intersection at 98


That's him. We did have some good bucks on that lease. Only because its surrounded by 20,000 acres of walking park that is not hunted.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Scruggspc said:


> That's him. We did have some good bucks on that lease. Only because its surrounded by 20,000 acres of walking park that is not hunted.


That walking park was hammered for years and years with unbelievable amount of hunting pressure. It was a part of west end hunt club.
That piece of land just east of 79 there had some really good deer on it and hogs. Where you on that club?


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

awesome buck, congrats
weight?:thumbup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> That walking park was hammered for years and years with unbelievable amount of hunting pressure. It was a part of west end hunt club.
> That piece of land just east of 79 there had some really good deer on it and hogs. Where you on that club?


No your talking about Bobby Buchanan's lease on the east side ( super hunting for bay county). I was on the old west end dog hunting club. They stopped dog hunting it 4 years ago and I hunted about 2000 acres south of intercostal on the west side of 79. It joins the walking park on the southern boundary. I saw deer and shot some deer it was just hard due to the decimation of the population when the dog hunters found out they weren't gonna be able to hunt it the following year. I hunted it twice the last year it was dog hunted (including the walking park i think it was 30000 acres from 98 north to intercostal and 79 to wild herring east and west) we killed between 5-10 deer each day.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh ok. I would love to join that club but from what I have always been told it is close friends and family? Sounds like you are familiar with it.

I hunted West End either the year before or maybe it was the last year they broke it up and closed most of it, with my dad. I hunted as a guest maybe 6 times. We dont dog hunt but I remember them killing allot of deer. I saw deer but nothing like we should have been seeing.

I lived in Wild Heron and you know I only saw three deer the 6 months I lived there. I would have thought that place would have been loaded with good golf course deer. I am sure there were some there but I just never saw any.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Oh ok. I would love to join that club but from what I have always been told it is close friends and family? Sounds like you are familiar with it.
> 
> I hunted West End either the year before or maybe it was the last year they broke it up and closed most of it, with my dad. I hunted as a guest maybe 6 times. We dont dog hunt but I remember them killing allot of deer. I saw deer but nothing like we should have been seeing.
> 
> I lived in Wild Heron and you know I only saw three deer the 6 months I lived there. I would have thought that place would have been loaded with good golf course deer. I am sure there were some there but I just never saw any.


Yea he leases it all himself then sub leases it to family and close friends. I've have never hunted it but I have friends who do and man they kill some nice deer. It's a lot of land it goes from 79 east all the to hibiscus by the bay just north of the Hathaway bridge then north to the bay and south to the commercial lots on the north side of 98.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

He was killed between the creeks on 388. And for all of u smart folks bashing dog huntin, yall can feel free to pick any flavor of HATERADE u want. I hear they are buy one get one free at the "Nobody cares about ur opinion" store. I sure have enjoyed all of ur buck pictures, ur probably freezin ur butt off right now. Wait, u dont have any pictures to show. Im sick of all the haters. We are all hunters hunting how we CHOOSE to hunt!!! You can keep up ur ignorance hiding behind a fake name on a forum


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> He was killed between the creeks on 388. And for all of u smart folks bashing dog huntin, yall can feel free to pick any flavor of HATERADE u want. I hear they are buy one get one free at the "Nobody cares about ur opinion" store. I sure have enjoyed all of ur buck pictures, ur probably freezin ur butt off right now. Wait, u dont have any pictures to show. Im sick of all the haters. We are all hunters hunting how we CHOOSE to hunt!!! You can keep up ur ignorance hiding behind a fake name on a forum


 Seem to have some issues there......


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

gastonfish said:


> Seem to have some issues there......


 I do have issues with people that are jealous bc somebody kills a big buck. That huntin party lets more deer go than most still hunters. But we will keep having fun regardless of what the haters think...Stay Classy Haters :thumbsup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> But we will keep having fun regardless of what the haters think...


:thumbsup:


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree with you for the most part. Your post seem to be aimed towards anyone that didn't dog hut. Congrats to the hunter and the fact they don't feel they have to kill every legal buck that comes by.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> I do have issues with people that are jealous bc somebody kills a big buck. That huntin party lets more deer go than most still hunters. But we will keep having fun regardless of what the haters think...Stay Classy Haters :thumbsup:


You started the thread calling yourself and the "party" you hunt with "Bay County Trailer Trash" and "Team Bay County Meth heads". 
Why are you whining about haters? Your "party" killed a nice Buck, enjoy it and quit acting like the ring leader of a Team of Bay Country Meth head trailer trash!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

JCW said:


> You started the thread calling yourself and the "party" you hunt with "Bay County Trailer Trash" and "Team Bay County Meth heads".
> Why are you whining about haters? Your "party" killed a nice Buck, enjoy it and quit acting like the ring leader of a Team of Bay Country Meth head trailer trash!


That was a joke carried over from another thread. 

There are no big deer in Bay county only white trash meth heads.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Real nice buck tho, congrats!:thumbsup:


I said what you see above.

You will also find my real name right under my fake name, that's where it's always been. If I wouldn't say something in person, I wouldn't say it behind a keyboard. 

I have dog hunted before, after seeing spotted fawns being shot, does getting their legs blown off and never found. I got a bad taste for that type of hunting. I'm sure that what I experienced may not always be the case, but that was my experience. 

Keep having fun and be safe.


----------

